# Gags zum 18ten



## Kangrim (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed User. Da ich noch kein bestehendes Thema hierzu gefunden habe eröffne ich mal einen Thread dazu...

Einer meiner Kumpels feiert am Samstag seinen 18ten. Nun sitzen ich und meine Kumpels schon eine weile zusammen und überlegen was man machen könnte. Ne Stripperin/Stripper zu bestellen kommt für uns erstmal nicht in frage. Nun wüsste ich gerne ob ihr irgendwelche lustigen Ideen habt, um den Geburtstag meines Kumpels unvergesslich zu machen. An finanziellen Mitteln soll es nicht scheitern, doch soll es auchnoch im Ramen des machbaren sein.^^
Mein Bruder hatte schon die Idee sein Geburtstagsgeld in eine Plastikflasche zu stecken und diese dann in einem Eimer mit Beton zu übergießen, damit er es an seinem Geburtstag wieder rausmeißeln kann aber das ist uns doch ein bisschen zu Zeitaufwändig.

Falls ihr noch Informationen zum Geburtstagskind braucht: Klein, nicht sehr sportlich, zockt gerne, macht grade Fahschule und ist ein lustiger Geselle.


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Oktober 2008)

SuFu, das Thema hatten wir schonmal. Ich such mal. evtl finde ich es und edite es hier rein.

Edit: Hm, ich weiß, dass wir die Gags fürn 18ten schonmal durchgekaut hatten, aber irgendwie find ich es nicht mehr...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den schon mal gefunden http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53375


----------



## Kangrim (14. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich hab den schon mal gefunden http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53375



Dankesehr. Ist leider nichts für meinen Kumpel dabei, also werd ich mich noch ein bisschen mit meinen Kumpels beraten müssen. :/


----------



## Tupac 2 (14. Oktober 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Dankesehr. Ist leider nichts für meinen Kumpel dabei, also werd ich mich noch ein bisschen mit meinen Kumpels beraten müssen. :/




Kannst ja ne Nutte für ihr in Bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ne frau in einer Rissen Torte so fern er keine freundin hat XD


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn er ne freundin hat macht sie ja vlt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nutte geht aber arg ins geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn er ne freundin hat macht sie ja vlt mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja kommt drauf an wieviele mitzahlen walso nutte is gut, dann noch ne gummipuppe, mit der kann man abend noch viel scheiß machen also lustigen scheiß. Frau iner Torte is absolut scheiße das kostet das Xfache. Naja Puffbesuch mit der ganzen Gruppe is auch witzig, oder macht einfach in der Gruppe dick party es muss nix besonderes sein es muss von herzen kommen bzw richtung Herz fließen also spart nicht an Alk.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Oktober 2008)

Eine Benjamin Blümchen Torte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an meinen Geburtstag. <3


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Oktober 2008)

die torte is cool. und dies teil in der mitte brennt so schön bunt!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Eine Benjamin Blümchen Torte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber nur wenn die durchn raum direkt dem GB-kind ins Gesicht fliegt


----------



## Alion (15. Oktober 2008)

Sachen einbetonieren kommt immer gut.
Man kann es allerdings auch übertreiben. Als mein Cousing im Militär war haben ein paar Kollegen ihm ein Fresspaket geschickt. Das Problem war, das Paket war in einem 1x1x1 Meter Betonklotz. Dazu gab es ein Meissel und ein Hammer. xD
Das war so geil, als die mit dem Gabelstapler den Betonklotz vor der Kaserne abgestellt haben.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Eine Benjamin Blümchen Torte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will auch so eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Menno ich bekomm nie sowas tolles -.- 

Wobei meine ex mir immer noch das schönste geschenk gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss mir immer noch was für meine jetzige überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hab schon was geplant. xD


----------



## Naarg (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit nem 50-100 Euro Schnaps?


----------



## Sleepysimon (16. Oktober 2008)

Absinth mit 85% oder auch wärmstens zu empfehlen ist das Getränk Essacher Luft mit Vorher/Nacher Bilder *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (16. Oktober 2008)

ne sexpuppe 
nen dildo cO
ne stripperin

btw strippen auf dem geburtstag eines männlich kollegen aben wir nen männlichen stripper berstellt. Nur so am rande das geburtstagskind ist und war nicht schwul. ICh hab mich weggebrüllt als ein männlich stripper in einer feuerwehr uniform reingekommen ist und gesagt hat "Ich hab gehört das es hier gebrannt hat"
ZOMFG 
ach ich glaube das das rache gibt


auch ne gute idee ist es paintball spielen zu gehen wenn nicht alle teilnehmer der feier 18 muss man das z.B. in holland spielen da man in deutschland erst ab 18 spielen darf. (mögllichkeit holland nur für die für die das keine weltreise ist)

solange die feier feucht fröhlich ist kann eh ncight viel schef gehen*hust* denkt euch halt was aus und wenn ihr euch bei einer idee total beömmelt dann ist es mit sicherheit eine gute idee


----------

